# used tank - bubbles? in silicon?



## astrocity (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi, I have been stalking these forums for a little while and just bought a used 75 gallon aquarium. Everything seemed fine but after I set it up I noticed some bubbles? in the bottom silicone? It has been setup for about 3 weeks now with no leaks. Just wondering how worried I should be. They don't reach the "inside" of the tank if that makes sense. They just seem to be in the deep corner...where the two pieces of glass meet. Any thoughts would be appreciated!!!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

If you run your finger along the silicone where the bubbles are, do they move or disappear?


----------



## astrocity (Jul 29, 2014)

I just ran my finger over them. I can't feel them and they don't seem to move. I thought about photographing them a little better and try to check on them periodically. When I said the tank was "setup" I just meant I have had it sitting empty with water. The tank is 10 years old by the sticker. The previous owner supposedly used it as a salt water tank.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Did you fill the tank with cold water? It's possible that it is condensation and it is between the bottom trim frame and tank bottom. If you can, use a tissue or paper towel and see if you can wick it up.

I like to test fill used tanks outside, elevated off the ground for a week to see if there are any leaks. However, this isn't a guarantee that it won't eventually leak despite the leak test.

If all the silicone looks good and you are confident in the tank, just set it up. If you have any concerns with the tank and are willing to reseal it, it's not that difficult but is time consuming the first time.


----------



## astrocity (Jul 29, 2014)

I am draining it now and will let it sit for a while and see what happens. I know there are no guarantees, but since it hasn't leaked in 3 weeks I feel pretty good about it.


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 5, 2014)

The bubbles are sealed in the silicone. It happened when the silicone was smoothed out during construction. Obviously better if the silicone was solid but if it hasn't leaked yet it shouldn't leak now since the bubbles have been there since the tank was manufactured.


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

If they're not in the silicone layer between the two bits of glass you'll be fine. The fillet in the corners provides no strength at all, it's there because it's easier to smooth it out than remove it. 
My tank doesn't even have it


----------



## astrocity (Jul 29, 2014)

Just checking in. It is now December and I haven't had any leaks. So far so good!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Glad to hear it and thanks for the update!!!


----------

